# How does this look?



## carlscan26 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd love some feedback on how these graphs look. I have some questions I'll ask as I go along.

This is a calibration of a Samsung Plasma PN50B850Y1F

Here's what I started with, factory settings:









Needs some help huh?

Here's where I got the GS to:









Overall, I'm pretty Happy about this. My DeltaEs are all good except for the 100 IRE, the RGB balance is good as is the Gamma Luminance...right? What I can't figure out is the Gamma Point curve. I have that one auto scaled so it's in pretty tight, scaled out it looks much flatter. From 30-70 it's 2.2 +/- .05 which seems really good to me. But then the 80-90-100 section I just couldn't flatten out at all. Any ideas what may be causing this?


----------



## carlscan26 (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's the Color Gamut after calibration:










This one I'm also happy with. My questions here are about the White and it's DeltaE of 29?!?

I just could not get the Magenta dialed in tighter, and the same for the Blue. What do the DeltaC and DeltaH for Blue indicate? Any suggestions here?

Here are the final graphs:








I feel pretty good about this one. I'm confused why the CG results (especially the DeltaEs) are different from the CG charts above as this set of final graphs was run immediately after the CG results above were recorded. The biggest change is the white...? 

By contrast, the Gamma Point and GS results tracked more closely to the GS charts above. The RGB balance may look bad, but the scale is zoomed in: from 30-90 they are basically +/- 2 - scaled out this looks flat.

So any feedback would be greatly appreciated; especially about the 80-90-100 Gamma issues.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you use 75% patterns to adjust the gamut? What controls do you have available to adjust your gamut? If it's just the color and tint settings, I would try and turn color down a bit to get the luminance a bit lower.

As for the grayscale, are you measuring it in fL or cdm³ (nits). It's under the 'Miscellaneous' menu on the right side. If it's fL, brightness seems a bit low - 19.6628fL. If it is cdm³, then it seems a bit high - 67.3648fL.


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

carlscan26 said:


> I have that one auto scaled so it's in pretty tight, scaled out it looks much flatter. From 30-70 it's 2.2 +/- .05 which seems really good to me. But then the 80-90-100 section I just couldn't flatten out at all. Any ideas what may be causing this?


There are probably two things going on. 

I'd guess that contrast is turned up a bit too high.
The other thing is likely that the pattern windows might be a bit too large. Smaller windows tend to work better on plasmas.


----------



## carlscan26 (Apr 17, 2012)

mechman said:


> Did you use 75% patterns to adjust the gamut? What controls do you have available to adjust your gamut? If it's just the color and tint settings, I would try and turn color down a bit to get the luminance a bit lower.
> 
> As for the grayscale, are you measuring it in fL or cdm³ (nits). It's under the 'Miscellaneous' menu on the right side. If it's fL, brightness seems a bit low - 19.6628fL. If it is cdm³, then it seems a bit high - 67.3648fL.


Yep 75% patterns for gamut. There is a full set of CG controls on this model - I can adjust RGB for each of the primaries and the secondaries. I am measuring in fL. That's part of my concern; I have the contrast down at 78. I have to go into the high 90s to break 30fL but then it's all messed up with a red tint etc. 

How does the GS look?


----------



## carlscan26 (Apr 17, 2012)

Joel Barsotti said:


> There are probably two things going on.
> 
> I'd guess that contrast is turned up a bit too high.
> The other thing is likely that the pattern windows might be a bit too large. Smaller windows tend to work better on plasmas.


I've got the contrast at 78. The cell light is at 9 of 10.

I'm using the AVS disk which from my other thread we determined had the smaller patterns. Is there a disk with even smaller patterns?


----------



## visca blaugrana (Feb 8, 2011)

It's important cell light is set to max. That way you can also lower contrast of required


----------



## visca blaugrana (Feb 8, 2011)

Also have a look on chromapure's website under products you can find my calibration disk, it got smaller patterns, alternative have a google gcd gamut calibration disk


----------

